# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [lyakhuong] - Máy CNC đầu tay mong các bác giúp đỡ

## lyakhuong

Mình đang rap con CNC đầu tiên dự định là làm 1 em 3040. 
Đồ điện thì song hết rồi.
Còn phần khung mình mua sắt vụng đc mấy bộ ray này. 

Bác nào cao kiến cho mình hỏi trục Z mình làm chỉ với 1 con trược THK đc không ta không biết nó có yếu không. Mình định làm khung bằng dán ép cho rẻ.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy này hoàn thiện theo ý bác chủ thì sau đó gắn bút bi lên chắc ok..... còn các món khác phải suy nghĩ đắn đo lắm, không biết ràng bao nhiêu sợi dây thun cho nó chắc hehehehe.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình định 3 cây trượt vuông dài 350 làm trục X ( 3 cây dài trong hình) , mới lựm đc cập trượt tròn phi 13 làm trục Y, h mình chỉ còn trục Z mới kiếm đc 1 thanh vuông Phi 15 dài 180  còn thiếu 1 cây.
Bác Nam cho mình hỏi con trượt vuông mà không có bi trượt ổn không bác. Lúc đầu tự ý đi mua thấy cập IKO 12 dài 340 còn mới tin mà có 300k nên lụm liền về nhà mới biết con trượt không có bi. 
Bên bác còn con trược phi 15 dài chừng 200 nào không nhường cho mình với.

----------


## Gamo

Làm ván ép cũng được. Bác khắc tranh thì vẫn ra hình, chỉ có khắc đường tròn hoặc hình vuông thì mới thấy có vấn đề thôi.

----------


## taih2

Hi ! Bác tiếc kiệm làm chi cái thanh trượt, vậy còn xài ván ép nữa , bác chạy có tải là nó rơ liền

----------


## Gamo

Thông cảm, em ngày xưa cũng rứa, chơi CNC tốn tiền quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

Con trượt vuông mà không có bi chẳng ổn tẹo nào.  :Big Grin:

----------


## taih2

> Thông cảm, em ngày xưa cũng rứa, chơi CNC tốn tiền quá


Em cũng đang gom đồ làm nè bác, Tốn tiền thì phải rồi bây giờ mà "chơi" cái gì ko tốn tiền bác, quan trọng làm cho nó đẻ lại tiền là tốt rồi.

Ps/ cho em hỏi bác Luyến em gà mờ làm sao phân biệt cái ray ko có bi được bác, mình mua mà gỡ ra chủ quán chém chết  :Cool:

----------


## itanium7000

Cái rail có bi với không có bi như cái xe có bánh và không có bánh ấy, sao lại không phân biệt được!?

----------

taih2

----------


## Luyến

Đi mua hàng thì phải tuốt con trượt ra kiểm tra chứ ạ. Có loại trượt vuông mà ko có bi là loại trượt mang cá bác ạ.

----------

taih2

----------


## lyakhuong

Em lỡ dại mua nhằm con trược không có bi. Bác nào cao kiến cho mình hỏi dùng bi của con trượt tròn hiwen nào thế đc cho bi con trược IKO 12 không.

----------


## Nam CNC

như bác Luyến kiểm tra như thế thì cực kì nguy hiểm, có 1 số loại ray trượt khi tuốt ra bi nó rơi hết , lúc đó ông chủ quánh không kịp chạy , chỉ tuốt he hé tí xíu kiểm chứng thôi.


muốn dùng bi khác thay thế thì bác phải  có ít nhất 1 viên bi mẫu đo đường kính và mua bi đúng đường kính mà ráp vào.


Thôi chiều nay em ra bãi , xem lum được đồ ngon giá rẻ giúp anh em 1 phát , cuối năm giúp là chính không tính lời.

----------

nhatson, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

Các con trượt mới thường có cái tấm nhựa che bên trong, khi lắp thì rút nó ra í ạ, em cũng nghịch thử rút bi ra xem, lắp vào oải phết, sau cứ để dành mấy miếng nhựa, khi cần tháo block thì kê miếng nhựa vào rồi rút he he, bi khỏi rơi  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Chi cần di con trượt là biết nó có bi hay không (nhưng không đảm bảo đủ bi hay không). Riêng trường hợp IKO 12 thì rút ra là rớt bi ngay, nhưng may cho bạn là bi của IKO 12 là loại 2.5mm rất dễ kiếm. Mua vài trăm viên về mà cho vào nhé.

----------


## lyakhuong

Mua ở đâu thế bác chỉ mình với

----------


## anhxco

Kiểu này e nghĩ bác kiếm mấy bộ combo mini nhỏ nhỏ như con máy đầu tiên của e mà làm, dể ăn và ngon hơn đấy ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Bác chủ có tấm nhôm ngon thế. Em mà có mấy tấm nhôm đó thì cố gắng mấy bộ ray cho thật ngon.
ps: Mà cái tiêu đề này gần trùng với tiêu đề con máy của bác Tuấn dễ lộn quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

viên bi 2.5mm ( chính xác 2.48mm ) muốn  tìm được nhiều nhất và rẻ nhất chắc chỉ có mua con trượt tròn phi 12 hay 14 hay sao ấy , chắc chắn 1 trong 2 con là có bi như thế, 3.18 thì con trượt 20 , còn 4.96 thì phi 30 phải không ta ?

----------


## Nam CNC

chiều nay em nhiều việc quá chưa đi kịp , hi vọng em đi kịp mua được 2 bộ trượt tích hợp giá rẻ chuyển nhượng cho bác chủ về làm con máy đầu tiên cho nó lành.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## ahdvip

> chiều nay em nhiều việc quá chưa đi kịp , hi vọng em đi kịp mua được 2 bộ trượt tích hợp giá rẻ chuyển nhượng cho bác chủ về làm con máy đầu tiên cho nó lành.


Em nó bên mấy bà ở giữa có cái khung mini có gắn 1 bộ tích hợp nhỏ nhỏ trên đó, ế lâu lắm rồi chắc bữa nay vào kèo được đó anh

----------


## itanium7000

Bác chủ topic ở đâu chứ? HN thì chợ Trời, SG thì em không biết. Cứ vô hỏi loạn lên là có bi ngay thôi.
P/S: Bác Nam CNC lo kiếm spindle đi, dạo này hiếm quá    :Cool:

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình rỡ 1 con trượt tròn phi 13 ra rồi chỉ đc bi 2mm thôi

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ nhờ được con ma Nam CNC đi săn đồ giùm thì ngon nhất đấy ạ, hắn trả xiền học phí nhiều òi, bi chừ biết lắm thứ lém ( hổng phải hắn khôn từ đầu đâu ạ, hồi đầu mới dóng máy chắc hắn cũng như em với bác thui he he he  :Smile:  )

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình vừa mở con trượt tròn 13 li thì đc quả bi 2mm. Kiểu này chắc mua con trượt 14li quá

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình ở HCM bác, mình rão hết Hà Tôn Quyền với Tạ Quyên rồi vô toàn lắc đầu không có không hà.

----------


## Nam CNC

ray trượt 9 mm cũng bé quá , bác nên mua cây khác vậy .

----------


## lyakhuong

12 ly bác Nam ơi, nhưng mà không có bi. Bác biết chỗ nào bán bi 2.5mm không bác.

----------


## culitruong

đập bạc đạn

----------


## lyakhuong

Bạc đạn nào chiệu nỗi bác tính ra mua con trược tròn hiwen rẻ hơn. Mình biết một có bi đó mà chua lắm, người đó chỉ mua vòng lip xe đạp đập ra lấy bi.

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác Nam biết tiệm nào bán bi đó không bác. Hồi chiều định qua bãi ở quận 8 xem hữ. Mình chạy qua cầu Nguyễn Văn Cù song tới đèn xanh đèn đỏ đầu tiên quẹo tay trái, chạy tới cái trường học nhưng không thấy tiệm nào bán hết con trượt hết.

----------


## diy1102

> Bạc đạn nào chiệu nỗi bác tính ra mua con trược tròn hiwen rẻ hơn. Mình biết một có bi đó mà chua lắm, người đó chỉ mua vòng lip xe đạp đập ra lấy bi.


Vòng líp xe đạp 20k, bi xe đạp ở em 50K một túi 100 viên ợ (loại 2-3mm gì đó ợ) con trượt máy CNC mà dùng bị này là không ổn ạ, không pải độ bền mà là nó chỉ tương đối 2-3mm chứ không chính xác. Trước em cũng bị rớt bi, đã đi tìm thấy rẻ quá nên hỏi nó có đúng 2mm không? họ bảo nó chỉ tương đối nên nó mới rẻ.

----------


## lyakhuong

Kiểu này phải mua con trượt tròn 14ly rồi mà chỗ nào bán ta thấy toàn 12 với 16.

----------


## culitruong

> Bạc đạn nào chiệu nỗi bác tính ra mua con trược tròn hiwen rẻ hơn. Mình biết một có bi đó mà chua lắm, người đó chỉ mua vòng lip xe đạp đập ra lấy bi.


Ai biểu mua đồ mới chi cho mắc, mua bạc củ vài ngàn bạc cái tha hồ đập, lưa lại viên nào ổn thì xài( đa phần bạc củ là đồ nhật, bi còn khá tốt và cứng ), 

Vòng bạc đạn làm cái lò rèn , rèn con dao cạo râu, khỏi tốn tiền lưỡi lam.

Còn một cách nữa là mấy tiệm bạc đạn ngoài tạ uyên hay cầu chà và thường có bán bi luôn. Thử hỏi xem.

----------


## lyakhuong

> Em nó bên mấy bà ở giữa có cái khung mini có gắn 1 bộ tích hợp nhỏ nhỏ trên đó, ế lâu lắm rồi chắc bữa nay vào kèo được đó anh


Chỗ nào dạ bác chỉ mình với mai chạy qua coi hữ.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu không có 14 thì 16 , chắc em nhớ nhầm , bác cứ thử moi 1 viên ra đo, chứ rã banh ra sao ráp lại ????

----------


## itanium7000

Em cũng có nhưng chỉ tầm 50 viên không thể đủ cho bác. Bác cần em mua giùm cho và tặng kèm bác số bi em có. Chi phí ship bác chịu nhé. Nếu bác làm thật sự và cập nhật tiến độ lên diễn đàn thì em tặng bác 2 block trượt IKO 12VM nữa.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## Nam CNC

em bắt đầu khoái bác itanium rồi đó , bác muốn con spindle gì ?

----------

itanium7000, lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác inbox em giá và địa chỉ đi chiều mình chuyển tiền qua cho bác.
Mình chuẩn bị hết rồi vitme củng có rồi 3 thanh chiều dài lần lược là 350, 300, 200 (đủ rối đỡ). 
BOB thì sài bộ tích hộp TB 6560. 
Motor Senyo 57,3a, trục 6,35 ( 3 con khớp nối)
Bộ nguồn 24v 15a ( có quạt)
Motor chình thì dùng Dremel 3000.

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình muốn máy mình gọn (vì để trong nhà) không biết làm cái khung này rồi đổ betong vào thì ổn không mấy bác.
À còn về vấn đề cách âm (vì để trong nhà)cho em nó thì mình nghỉ có 2 phương án
Phương án 1: rẻ dễ làm, mua thùng xốp rồi lấy dầu gió (hoặc keo con vôi) bôi hết bề mặt bên trong thùng xốp ( chừa mặt đái ra). Dầu gió hoặc keo sẻ ăn mòn xốp và tạo ra các rãnh để triệt tiêu âm thanh. Theo mình nghỉ có thể giảm ít nhất 50% tiếng ồn.
Phương án 2: là đống 1 cái thùng bằng ván ép rồi dán miến xốp cách âm ( loại chuyên làm cho phòng thu âm) vào 4 mặt chừa lại mặt đái và 1 mặt dùng để quan sát máy dùng mica dầy.

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác inbox em giá và địa chỉ đi chiều mình chuyển tiền qua cho bác.
> Mình chuẩn bị hết rồi vitme củng có rồi 3 thanh chiều dài lần lược là 350, 300, 200 (đủ rối đỡ). 
> BOB thì sài bộ tích hộp TB 6560. 
> Motor Senyo 57,3a, trục 6,35 ( 3 con khớp nối)
> Bộ nguồn 24v 15a ( có quạt)
> Motor chình thì dùng Dremel 3000.


Cuối tuần đi chợ mình kiếm cho bác. Lúc đó sẽ liên lạc lại nhé. Inbox cho mình số điện thoại lúc cần gọi cho nhanh.

----------


## itanium7000

> em bắt đầu khoái bác itanium rồi đó , bác muốn con spindle gì ?


Em muốn con BT30/NT30, không thì mấy con xài collet ER-x cũng OK dùng để phay được sắt thép, tốc độ không cần quá cao nhưng cần độ khỏe một chút  :Smile:  Nói chung là em cứ ngồi xem các bác có con gì phù hợp với em thì em hốt.

P/S: Vẫn đang nhớ con BT15 của bác lắm  :Smile: )

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

> Em muốn con BT30/NT30, không thì mấy con xài collet ER-x cũng OK dùng để phay được sắt thép, tốc độ không cần quá cao nhưng cần độ khỏe một chút  Nói chung là em cứ ngồi xem các bác có con gì phù hợp với em thì em hốt.
> 
> P/S: Vẫn đang nhớ con BT15 của bác lắm )





> Cuối tuần đi chợ mình kiếm cho bác. Lúc đó sẽ liên lạc lại nhé. Inbox cho mình số điện thoại lúc cần gọi cho nhanh.


MinH inbox rồi đó thanks bác nhiều nha.

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác Itanium bác mua dùm mình mấy viên đạn đi tiền ship mình chiệu cho. Mới đi quần ở Tạ Uyên ở HCM về không có đc viên nào luôn. Giúp dùm mình đi cảm ơn bác nhiều lắm.

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác Itanium bác mua dùm mình mấy viên đạn đi tiền ship mình chiệu cho. Mới đi quần ở Tạ Uyên ở HCM về không có đc viên nào luôn. Giúp dùm mình đi cảm ơn bác nhiều lắm.


Hôm qua đi nhậu cả ngày nên cái lão ở chợ Trời nó đưa hàng đến mà mình không ở nhà. Hôm nay nó mang qua rồi mình chuyển cho. Inbox địa chỉ cho mình nhé.

----------


## lyakhuong

Đã inbox rồi đó bác.

----------


## lyakhuong

Tình hình là mình đã đủ hết phần điện mà không biết nối dây ra sao bác nào có thể chỉ mình với đc không.
 Còn đây là bản chỉ dẫn của chỗ bán 
Từ bộ nguồn đi xuống thứ tự màu dây điện là gì ạ.
À còn máy DiY 3040 dùng motor stepsyn 3A là đc rồi phải ko.

----------


## lyakhuong

Ráng hoàn hành trước tết. Hôm nay rầng xong đc trục Y,Z rồi chỉ cần chỉnh lại chúng nữa là song. Mong các bác gốp ý.

----------


## zentic

Con đường đau khổ bắt đầu từ đây. Cố lên Bác, e cổ Vũ bác hết mình, chúc Bác mau có máy chạy. Khung máy Bác chỉ ăn gỗ mà chạy chậm thôi nhé

----------


## lyakhuong

bác nào giúp mình cho mình xin 1 file G-code Mach 3 để mình tét phần điện với. mail mình là lyakhuong@gmail.com. thanks các bác

----------


## solero

Vào thư mục GCode trong Mach 3 có sẵn mấy file đấy bác (C:\Mach3\GCode)

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác có thể chỉ giúp mình kết nối step với bob đc không. Mình ngồi cả buổi rồi mà step vẩn chưa chạy đc. Bob thì đúng chân nhận tính hiệu rồi mình nghĩ mính nối dây step sai rồi bạn chỉ mình với

----------


## lekimhung

bác lấy cái thùng bia, bỏ hết đóng này vào, alo cho cha nào gần nhà nói là em đem cái thùng bia qua nhờ anh hướng dẫn điện đóm. Xong cám ơn rồi đi về.

----------


## taih2

> bác lấy cái thùng bia, bỏ hết đóng này vào, alo cho cha nào gần nhà nói là em đem cái thùng bia qua nhờ anh hướng dẫn điện đóm. Xong cám ơn rồi đi về.


Nó có 4 dây thôi bác. 4 dây trong đó có 2 cặp, bác dùng đồng hồ đo để xác định 2 cặp dây đó rồi nối vào theo kí hiệu ghi trên board

----------


## thuhanoi

4 dây thôi (bác lắp 5 sợi rồi), bỏ dây đầu và dây cuối trên động cơ đi, lắp gọn 4 dây heo thứ tự vào trong 1 socket thôi

----------


## thuhanoi

Rồi cứ thế cắm động cơ vào 4 vị trí của 4 động cơ cho 4 trục mà test nhé

----------


## secondhand

Mình cũng có cái board này, ko biết chạy thế nào nhưng xem trên youtube thấy tây nó "độ" thêm cái boar nho nhỏ. Trên này thấy AE toàn sài mỗi board cho 1 động cơ. Nhờ AE chỉ giáo!

----------


## lyakhuong

Phải các loại này ko bác, các bob này là bo vi sử lý và đc cài sẵn phần mềm. Chỉ cần cấm USB vào là nó chạy và không phụ thuộc vào PC. Trong From mình củng có nhiều bác bán đó bác hỏi hữ xem.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Phải các loại này ko bác, các bob này là bo vi sử lý và đc cài sẵn phần mềm. Chỉ cần cấm USB vào là nó chạy và không phụ thuộc vào PC. Trong From mình củng có nhiều bác bán đó bác hỏi hữ xem.


Chắc USB được kết nối với máy tính. Khả năng cái hình trên sử dụng GRBL qua con Arduino Mega.

Dưới đây là 1 video tác giả Arduino Uno + TB6560 + GRBL

----------


## CKD

> 


Theo ảnh thì mình đoán thế này.
- Đấu dây motor sai. Nếu không lầm thì bỏ 2 dây bìa hoặc 2 dây kế bìa (tính từ 2 phía, bên ngoài vào)..
- 4 dây còn lại tuần tự đấu vào 4 chân trên một đầu nối.

----------


## CKD

Giải pháp Arduino GRPL (dùng UNO hay MEGA) đều phải cắm USB vào PC.. để truyền G-Code. Ngoài ra có thể dùng thêm bluetooth shield để có thể kết nối & truyền G-code bằng mobi hoặc tablet.

Muốn không phải kết nối PC.. v.v.. thì phải option và dùng suorce GRPL đã được mod LCD, SD-Card,.... tới mức này thì dùng con MEGA mới đủ pinout (giống dự án Reprap 3D printer).

----------


## DUYCNC

Em này 6 sợi dây, có 2 sợi dây chung cấp 5v vào đó (dây đen và trắng thì phải) 4 sợi còn lại là a+, a-,b+,b-. Bác lây Đông hồ ra đo sẽ xác Đinh được ngay. (Đen--> vàng, đỏ; trắng-->Tím, cam) còn a+ hay a-; b+,b- thì theo em hay làm La cứ đấu 4 sợi đó vào theo thứ tự cặp rồi đảo 2 sợi 1 cặp cho nhau là sẽ chạy. Mình dốt hay làm vậy, xin các cao thủ đừng ném Đa em

----------


## ahdvip

> Em này 6 sợi dây, có 2 sợi dây chung cấp 5v vào đó (dây đen và trắng thì phải) 4 sợi còn lại là a+, a-,b+,b-. Bác lây Đông hồ ra đo sẽ xác Đinh được ngay. (Đen--> vàng, đỏ; trắng-->Tím, cam) còn a+ hay a-; b+,b- thì theo em hay làm La cứ đấu 4 sợi đó vào theo thứ tự cặp rồi đảo 2 sợi 1 cặp cho nhau là sẽ chạy. Mình dốt hay làm vậy, xin các cao thủ đừng ném Đa em


Trời, bác này chỉ nối 5V là bậy nhé, 2 dây đó bỏ ra không xài, 4 dây kia nối A...B .
Xem lại hình thì hình như chủ thớt nối có 4 dây thôi, còn dây kia nằm dưới thì phải, ko phải nối 5 dây đâu

----------

anhcos

----------


## DUYCNC

Bác đã xài em này chưa ạ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác đã xài em này chưa ạ?


Motor 6 dây anh cấp 5V vào 2 dây chung mục đích là để làm gì, anh chỉ em chỗ này đi.

----------


## anhxco

> Em này 6 sợi dây, có 2 sợi dây chung cấp 5v vào đó (dây đen và trắng thì phải) 4 sợi còn lại là a+, a-,b+,b-. Bác lây Đông hồ ra đo sẽ xác Đinh được ngay. (Đen--> vàng, đỏ; trắng-->Tím, cam) còn a+ hay a-; b+,b- thì theo em hay làm La cứ đấu 4 sợi đó vào theo thứ tự cặp rồi đảo 2 sợi 1 cặp cho nhau là sẽ chạy. Mình dốt hay làm vậy, xin các cao thủ đừng ném Đa em


Chỉ nối dây chung lên power khi dùng nó là unipolar bác nhé:

Nối motor 6 dây theo kiểu bipolar có 2 cách, 1 cách ưu tiên high torque, 1 cách ưu tiên high speed:

----------


## CKD

Thì thứ tự đấu vào sai mà, tuần tự (sau khi xác định bỏ 2 dây còn dây) là 1234, như hình giống nhu là 1324 ấy

----------


## lyakhuong

Vẫn ko đc các bác à (1234 - 1324)

Để test ngoài chỉnh các chân Motor Outputs còn chỉnh gì nữa không các bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác đã set đúng các đầu điều khiển trên mach3 chưa vậy

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình đánh đấu 1234 lần lược là Vàng-Đỏ-Xanh Dương-Cam (bỏ đen trắng). Mình đã hữ hết các cập 1-2,2-1;1-3,31;1-4,4-1. Bob đèn các trục hoạt động nhưng step ko hoạt động.

----------


## lyakhuong

Rồi bác à, đúng chân thì đèn từng trục mới cháy phải khi có lệnh phải ko bác.

----------


## lyakhuong

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxR9...B6ZzVlLVE/edit
Theo tài liệu trên thì các chân x,y,z lần lược là X:16-1 Y:14-7 Z:3-6 phải ko bác

----------

Nguyễn Toàn

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình không dung Mach3 nên không biết chính xác như thế nào chỉ biết với Mach3 mặc định nhiều lúc nó không trùng với cấu tạo của BOB nên phải set lại cho phù hợp, còn động cơ bác đấu đấu đấu như thế nào đó mà khi bặt điện lên nó bó cứng là xác xuất đùng rồi đó  :Big Grin: , còn nó nhẹ là phải đổi vị trí dây

----------


## lyakhuong

Sao khi gần cả tháng tiềm hiểu thì mình tiệm đc trang này nói Bob này không hoạt động với nguồn 24v. Cho mình bác nào đùng bob này với nguồn 24v rồi chưa ạ.

----------


## CKD

Thấy câu hỏi vẫn chưa có lời giải đáp thỏa đáng.. nên kéo về chủ đề này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/40...ach3-KCam-EMC2 để đưa lên bàn mổ chi tiết nhé.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Lâu lâu tái khởi động lại. Ai chỉ giúp mình chân step +, step-, Dir+, Dir- nối làm sao với bob đêm này với

----------


## lyakhuong

Giúp em với, em đấu dây vậy đúng chưa mấy anh. Sao mà có stepr nó giực như dầy thế ạ.
https://youtu.be/RdObTWn23rI

----------


## nhatson

> Lâu lâu tái khởi động lại. Ai chỉ giúp mình chân step +, step-, Dir+, Dir- nối làm sao với bob đêm này với


step+ dir+ nối vào tín hiệu, step- dir- nối vào gnd

----------


## nhatson

> Giúp em với, em đấu dây vậy đúng chưa mấy anh. Sao mà có stepr nó giực như dầy thế ạ.
> https://youtu.be/RdObTWn23rI


drive bị tèo 1 cầu công suất, cụ return lại cho em, 15phut là lại hoạt động

b.r

----------


## lyakhuong

Anh cho em xin địa chỉ đc không. Em đem qua cho anh.

----------


## lyakhuong

Cho mình hỏi con trượt DiY như thế này ổn không mấy bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ổn chứ, phay gỗ ok, làm khéo chút phay nhôm dc luôn.

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác nào cho chỉ giúp mình, chỉ dùm mình cách lắp cái lộc nhiễu này làm sao cho đúng với. Đầu nào là đầu nống đầu nào là đầu lạnh.

----------


## katerman

> Bác nào cho chỉ giúp mình, chỉ dùm mình cách lắp cái lộc nhiễu này làm sao cho đúng với. Đầu nào là đầu nống đầu nào là đầu lạnh.


Phía bên trái là line in, dây đỏ là dây lửa đúng rồi, bên phải là load( tải) tương ứng NF1 là ra dây lửa.  :Big Grin:  Em đoán thế, không biết đúng không.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## solero

> Phía bên trái là line in, dây đỏ là dây lửa đúng rồi, bên phải là load( tải) tương ứng NF1 là ra dây lửa.  Em đoán thế, không biết đúng không.


Đoán mà nói chắc như đinh đóng cột ý nhẩy 

Cục này cho phép lắp chiều nào cũng được (line/load).
Một số cục ghi 1 đầu là Line (lắp vào lưới), 1 đầu là Load (lắp vào tải)
Một số cục khôn ghi gì thì đầu nào có 3 chân lắp vào tải (Load), 2 chân lắp vào lưới (line)

Lắp cục này bắt buộc phải nối đất (GND) vào vỏ cục này nhé!

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## anhxco

Thường con filter nào cũng có cái diagram mà:
Kiểu nó cứ dạng như này:


Cứ đơn giản bác xem bên nào có con điện trở thì là input (nối lưới)
như con bác thì là bên trái nối lưới bên phải nối tải.

----------

huyquynhbk, lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm. Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ nhiệt tình cuối cùng mình cũng song phần điện rồi. Và đây là hình của ẽm.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> Bác có thể chỉ giúp mình kết nối step với bob đc không. Mình ngồi cả buổi rồi mà step vẩn chưa chạy đc. Bob thì đúng chân nhận tính hiệu rồi mình nghĩ mính nối dây step sai rồi bạn chỉ mình với
> 
> Đính kèm 6388
> 
> Đính kèm 6388


cho chú xem của a nè

----------


## emptyhb

> Cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm. Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ nhiệt tình cuối cùng mình cũng song phần điện rồi. Và đây là hình của ẽm.


Bác chủ có đồng hồ đo V-Om không? nên sắm 1 cái chỉ khoảng hơn trăm là đủ dùng rồi. Cách xác định dây của động cơ step trên diễn đàn cũng có bác post rồi. Tiện đây em hướng dẫn bác luôn đỡ phải tìm

Bác vặn sang thang đo thông mạch, thông nhau sẽ kêu tít tít, hoặc nếu không có thì vặn về thang đo điện trờ. Bác chọc 2 que đo vào 2 dây bất kỳ. Nếu thông nhau thì sẽ kêu, hoặc giá trị điện trở sẽ nhảy, vậy 2 dây đó cùng 1 pha.

Làm tiếp như vậy bác sẽ chia được ra thành 2 pha. Đấu như nào trên 1 pha thì thỏa mái. đấu sai chiều quay động cơ chỉ cần đảo ngược thứ tự dây lại là xong.

Đối với loại 2 pha 6 dây thì bác lại phải tiến hành thêm 1 bước đo điện trở của 3 dây để xác định dây chung: lấy 2 dây bất kỳ của 1 pha, đo điện trở, ghi lại, bỏ 1 dây ra, đo tiếp so với dây còn lại.

Nếu điện trở 2 lần đo gần bằng nhau thì dây giữ nguyên là dây chung, nếu lần sau > gần gấp 2 thì dây bỏ ra là dây chung.

----------

CKD

----------

